# 2 more cops shot in the Bronx...



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

Some here have suggested that it isn't a "trend" and that they would need to see more before they called it a trend. Well here is your "more", how much more will you need to see?

Large Manhunt Underway After Two NYPD Police Officers Shot in the Bronx | TheBlaze.com


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

A criminal in the act of or fleeing from a crime firing on officers while trying to escape is a bit different than walking up to and executing them.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I agree. This is just routine criminal activity. Since the cops were in plain clothes it isn't clear to me the suspects even knew they were cops.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

Considering that the thug walked up and shot one of them in the back, I suspect that he knew they were police.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> A criminal in the act of or fleeing from a crime firing on officers while trying to escape is a bit different than walking up to and executing them.


I have read on several thread responses about execution of cops in NY being mentioned, do we have the names of these cops. for the life of me I could not find it anywhere on the news.

...I just found it. they were referring to the ramos and liu shooting. that was not execution, the damn press is using wrong words to sell news again.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Could have been a blown buy bust, reverse or any of a dozen other things.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Yea....I agree. Not so much an attack as trying to get away. Normal criminal activity.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

They were responding to an armed robbery in a Chinese restaurant and opened fire as the Police approached. This, as we know, must be an absolute lie fabricated by the Republicans. The bad guys aren't allowed to have guns in the Bronx. Only bunnies and daises.


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

mhans827 said:


> ...I just found it. they were referring to the ramos and liu shooting. that was not execution, the damn press is using wrong words to sell news again.


I think it's more dubious than just trying to sell news. I think they're actively trying to stir up civil unrest in order to justify draconian new legislation. This is classic Cloward and Piven/Hegalian Dialectic.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Charles Martel said:


> I think it's more dubious than just trying to sell news. I think they're actively trying to stir up civil unrest in order to justify draconian new legislation. This is classic Cloward and Piven/Hegalian Dialectic.


well said... right on the money


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

mhans827 said:


> I have read on several thread responses about execution of cops in NY being mentioned, do we have the names of these cops. for the life of me I could not find it anywhere on the news.
> 
> ...I just found it. they were referring to the ramos and liu shooting. that was not execution, the damn press is using wrong words to sell news again.


OK, assassinated. What are you a F***** English major? Also execution has been used historically to describe this type of murder being performed without a court ruling, even if it does not fit the Oxford dictionaries exact definition.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

There were not robbing anyone they were transferring wealth and should not have had LEO interfering.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> OK, assassinated. What are you a F***** English major? Also execution has been used historically to describe this type of murder being performed without a court ruling, even if it does not fit the Oxford dictionaries exact definition.


no need for hostility....


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> OK, assassinated. What are you a F***** English major? Also execution has been used historically to describe this type of murder being performed without a court ruling, even if it does not fit the Oxford dictionaries exact definition.


no Im not a F******* english major... I just expect the F**** media to report accurately. Because the word execution was used "historically" to describe this type of murder does not mean they are right, it is still wrong no matter how you slice it. The cops were murdered by a criminal, not executed. is there a problem with reporting accurately? the media has a bad habit of putting hype on incidents and they have been doing this a lot. It needs to stop... if you have not noticed, the media does this also when reporting against 2A rights.

Also, the media is disgracing the police officers who were murdered by saying they were executed. those cops were ambushed.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

mhans827 said:


> no Im not a F******* english major... I just expect the F**** media to report accurately. Because the word execution was used "historically" to describe this type of murder does not mean they are right, it is still wrong no matter how you slice it. The cops were murdered by a criminal, not executed. is there a problem with reporting accurately? the media has a bad habit of putting hype on incidents and they have been doing this a lot. It needs to stop... if you have not noticed, the media does this also when reporting against 2A rights.
> 
> Also, the media is disgracing the police officers who were murdered by saying they were executed. those cops were ambushed.


I'm with ya brother but I think it was just them misusing the word in the context of being shot "execution style". They do however twist words when it comes to 2A all the time like the term "assault rifle". I don't know of any militaries using AR-15's to conduct assaults.


----------

